# ARCANE: Free Kontakt Player Library [1.01 Update! Individual Patches Now]



## Embertone (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Halloween! We're excited to share our latest creation with everyone:

ARCANE is the world’s first possessed sample library! It’s a new concept we’ve been kicking around for a long time: the EXPERIENCE INSTRUMENT. Half instrument, half game. And Halloween is the perfect day to release such a strange and mysterious creation… Arcane puts you in the middle of a chilling SÉANCE.







You must interact with the evil Kontakt spirits in order to progress through Arcane, and only when you please these demons will you be granted access to the 4 worlds within:

Desolation





Offering





Specter (This one is EXTRA mysterious, hence the blurred out GUI)





Inferno





First and foremost, we made Arcane because it’s insanely fun… inspiring sounds + immersive gameplay = inspiration for us. We also wanted to create a sample library with a mind of its own, one with the potential to make you jump out of your seat!

Arcane is a rare, FREE library for Kontakt Player… it’s a limited release and our way of saying THANK YOU to our supportive users- Happy Halloween and please send our regards to the evil Kontakt spirits—

Love,

Alex and Jonathan

P.S. A huge THANK YOU to Mario Krušelj (a.k.a. EvilDragon) and Andreas Lemke for their wizard-like programming on Arcane. It was an immense challenge, and these guys pulled it off with class 8)


----------



## JE Martinsen (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's first EXPERIENCE INSTRUMENT: Arcane*

Another insanely generous freebie from you guys! And what a great concept! I'll play the game tonight, if I dare.. :shock: 

Thanks! o-[][]-o


----------



## Mystic (Oct 31, 2014)

Been waiting all morning for this. Downloading new Kontakt player now. Can't wait to hear the genius you guys once again put out.


----------



## Mystic (Oct 31, 2014)

You guys have outdone yourselves. This is a lot of fun. :D


----------



## amordechai (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Daniel James (Oct 31, 2014)

Haha this was amazing! You caught me out a few times too you bastards 

-DJ


----------



## Andrew Goodwin (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's first EXPERIENCE INSTRUMENT: Arcane*

Yes!! Yes!!


----------



## rnappi (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Thank You!!!!!


----------



## gbar (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Desolation will definitely come in handy ahead of future Halloweens!

I didn't know there was going to be a test, though


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Had to update Kontakt to 5.4.1 . Now Arcane keeps crashing it . Tried the Blakus Cello and it works fine :( Oh well , it was a freebie.


----------



## mk282 (Oct 31, 2014)

Arcane needs a lot of RAM, make sure you're running 64-bit version of Kontakt. And that you have preferably at least 8 GB of RAM...

Disregard if on Mac (although the amount of RAM still applies).


----------



## Embertone (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Yes - Arcane needs 2.5GB RAM :shock:


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

It's Arcane . It crashes everytime after pressing a few keys just after I touch a rune. I have 16 GB Ram Mac OSX. Just reinstalled the Kontakt update again and same thing.


----------



## Embertone (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Paul - send us an email - would love to get more details and help you out. Thanks!

-Alex

alex at embertone dot com


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 31, 2014)

Looks/sounds amazing guys! Unfortunately, I haven't dared updating to 5.4.1 after all of the problems I've heard about it. If 5.4.2 comes out with the bugs fixed, though, I'll be very much looking forward to trying this out. :D


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Perhaps I did not really understand the challenge, but when I found a word and click on it I just get a black window.
Is this a problem of my brwoser or is the black window the right answer?


----------



## mk282 (Oct 31, 2014)

Probably a browser problem. Try to find a video on the site that is entirely black


----------



## mk282 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*



Embertone @ 31.10.2014 said:


> Yes - Arcane needs 2.5GB RAM :shock:



3 GB, just to be on the safe side


----------



## Embertone (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Lucky- we'll look into this! It could be an issue on our side. In the meantime, try two things:

1) different browser

2) if you click on the rune/button again, it will trigger an alternate challenge for you.

Thanks!

Alex


----------



## Mike Greene (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*



Embertone @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Arcane is a rare, FREE library for Kontakt Player.
> 
> P.S. A huge THANK YOU to Mario Krušelj (a.k.a. EvilDragon) and Andreas Lemke for their wizard-like programming on Arcane. It was an immense challenge, and these guys pulled it off with class 8)


I hope that as a reward for their efforts, you're splitting the profits on this with them! :mrgreen: 

I can't wait to try this out. I wonder what surprises might be in store . . .


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Amazing! Thank you.


----------



## Consona (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Thank you, really awesome (in the true sense of that word ) library!

But I need gameplay walkthrough. :lol: Cannot get the Inferno part of the library. :mrgreen:


----------



## mk282 (Oct 31, 2014)

It seems as if... you're not trying enough


----------



## Mystic (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*



lucky909091 @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Perhaps I did not really understand the challenge, but when I found a word and click on it I just get a black window.
> Is this a problem of my brwoser or is the black window the right answer?


Firefox won't work with the site. Try Chrome.


----------



## jneebz (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Use headphones! >8o


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 31, 2014)

I got there with firefox


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 31, 2014)

I appreciate that it is free and meant to be fun but I don't have either the time or inclination for riddles.


----------



## feck (Oct 31, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> I appreciate that it is free and meant to be fun but I don't have either the time or inclination for riddles.


Just pull up a few Hollywood Strings patches...you'll have plenty of time to solve the riddles while those load. :D


----------



## mk282 (Oct 31, 2014)

Partypooper.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 31, 2014)

feck @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 31 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate that it is free and meant to be fun but I don't have either the time or inclination for riddles.
> ...




:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 31, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> I appreciate that it is free and meant to be fun but I don't have either the time or inclination for riddles.



You could have Googled them just as easily as posting a buzz-kill in this thread.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 31, 2014)

Casey Edwards @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 31 said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate that it is free and meant to be fun but I don't have either the time or inclination for riddles.
> ...



Sorry I guess I am getting old and cranky.


----------



## mk282 (Oct 31, 2014)

You sure do.


----------



## Embertone (Oct 31, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> I appreciate that it is free and meant to be fun but I don't have either the time or inclination for riddles.



Some of the challenges aren't riddles, if you have an aversion for 'em. I chose riddles that weren't very difficult, but if you're desperate to answer them, you could always resort to google :roll: 

and YES - wear headphones! We recorded some of the SFX binaurally and they are CREEPY...

EDIT: Casey, you beat me to it


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 31, 2014)

Once again, sorry. I should have just deleted it and not written anything.


----------



## TGV (Oct 31, 2014)

I unlocked the voice, and tried to save it: unfortunately it didn't let me. I guess that would be too much to ask for. But it has a very nice sound.

The programming and design are well done, perhaps somewhat cheesy. Reminded me of Myst, and it's a testament to your creativity, ingenuity and sample craft.

BTW, I'm using Firefox (OSX), but it showed at least the voice clue. No crashes either.


----------



## Embertone (Oct 31, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Once again, sorry. I should have just deleted it and not written anything.



Ouch, well...

We plan to offer patches without the game-play for those not into it. Hold on to it - the patches are really useful... and you won't have to waste any time doing stuff you don't want to do.

-Alex


----------



## Embertone (Oct 31, 2014)

TGV @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> I unlocked the voice, and tried to save it: unfortunately it didn't let me. I guess that would be too much to ask for. But it has a very nice sound.
> 
> The programming and design are well done, perhaps somewhat cheesy. Reminded me of Myst, and it's a testament to your creativity, ingenuity and sample craft.
> 
> BTW, I'm using Firefox (OSX), but it showed at least the voice clue. No crashes either.



It is possible to save the state of the instrument! That way, you don't have to solve a riddle over and over again, just once and you're done.

-Alex


----------



## Piano & Strings (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

VERY excited to try this out lol... and I have NO IDEA what to expect! Geez, I hope the walls don't open up and hellbeasts invade my studio!


----------



## lucky909091 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Yes, it was a browser problem, thank you Embertone.

Chrome or IE are functioning well.


----------



## bltpyro (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Seriously awesome plugin! Most fun I have had with a plugin, just made me smile while using it. Thanks for this. Keep up the great work!

And people say there is nothing really new in the sample library industry - way to show em up!


----------



## The Darris (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Embertone Crew,

Thanks for making my favorite holiday that much more awesome! I had a lot of fun waking up to this little gem and then proceeding to creep myself out. Thanks :D 

Best,

Chris


----------



## Lawson. (Oct 31, 2014)

Lawson. @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Looks/sounds amazing guys! Unfortunately, I haven't dared updating to 5.4.1 after all of the problems I've heard about it. If 5.4.2 comes out with the bugs fixed, though, I'll be very much looking forward to trying this out. :D



Backed everything and up was like "Screw it, I wanna try this out." 

By far the coolest VI I've ever used, and it sounds sweeeeeeet! Outstanding job, guys!


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 31, 2014)

Embertone @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 31 said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, sorry. I should have just deleted it and not written anything.
> ...



OK, will do. As you know, I am pretty much always supportive of your efforts.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

The Ali and Violin will gets tons of use here. (Ali keps battling her lashes at me : )

Can anyone PM me btw how to open the 4th (to the right) instrument ?
TX-Dumb and dumber


----------



## zvenx (Oct 31, 2014)

Jay, you aren't the only grumpy old man in the room.

rsp


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Had a lot of fun with this one! As a community, we're very lucky to have so much free stuff to play with, and this just takes it to a crazy new level. You managed to make four unlockable instruments and a puzzle game interface (which itself is an instrument) entirely within Kontakt? And it's friggin' free! ~o) 

That is impressive. Thanks for doing this guys!


----------



## PJMorgan (Oct 31, 2014)

Absolutely Loving it!!! :D

Thanks a lot for this...So much fun.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Oct 31, 2014)

I bet Jay has his porch light off for Halloween too 



zvenx @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Jay, you aren't the only grumpy old man in the room.
> 
> rsp


----------



## zvenx (Oct 31, 2014)

lol
I am in Jamaica, but if we did celebrate here, mine would have been too....
lol
rsp


----------



## Casey Edwards (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*



Dryden.Chambers @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> The Ali and Violin will gets tons of use here. (Ali keps battling her lashes at me : )



Not that it matters to the fun of the instrument, but the lady in the UI isn't Ali. I believe that is Alex's beautiful wife.


----------



## jules (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Thanks for this freebie, it sounds awsome ! :D


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*



Casey Edwards @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Dryden.Chambers @ Fri Oct 31 said:
> 
> 
> > The Ali and Violin will gets tons of use here. (Ali keps battling her lashes at me : )
> ...


I saw the firsts set of kids across the street and hurried to turn off not only my porch light but all my lights, and they stayed off.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Oct 31, 2014)

Dryden.Chambers @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> I bet Jay has his porch light off for Halloween too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, decorated to the hilt and passing out lots o' candy.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

for those of us on the forum who could find the 10 minutes to solve these riddles and enjoy the creativity of this V.I., it was a ton of fun.

I love developers that have a sense of humor, a big imagination and an inclination to give back to their customers.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 1, 2014)

Haha people here still complaining about free stuff huh...jeeeeeze. Yeah the puzzles and riddles were awesome fun. I particularly enjoyed:

SPOILER - Playing in the....******* theme! I thought that was an incredibly clever thing to do with the midi input! I managed to trigger that puzzle again and tried using a midi file too which worked. Just mind blowing scripting going on here haha.

Also whoever's idea it was to make the UI fuck with you.....damn you XD

-DJ


----------



## TGV (Nov 1, 2014)

I couldn't play the ****** theme right. It always complained. I did unlock the runes with the keyboard, though. Have all four unlocked, and state saved.

They are very nice and playable samples, and this is a great way to bring attention to them.

> Just mind blowing scripting going on here haha.

Nice, isn't it? I don't know how they did it, but it's not that hard. You turn the melody in a finite state machine. Reaching the final state triggers unlock. Representation can be a simple as an array, and an index with a few bits of annotation per state.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 1, 2014)

TGV @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> I couldn't play the ****** theme right. It always complained. I did unlock the runes with the keyboard, though. Have all four unlocked, and state saved.
> 
> They are very nice and playable samples, and this is a great way to bring attention to them.
> 
> ...



Its more the thought to do it than the code itself  Its such a simple idea but so cleverly executed!

-DJ


----------



## mk282 (Nov 1, 2014)

Note input riddles were quite simple, nothing magical going on there. What you play gets stored into an array (in case of ******* theme, you can play it in any scale, so interval relations need to stay intact, but you have to play this with the dulcimer sound!), this array gets compared to the "correct values" array, if it's not exact, you're wrong and try again, if it's exact, you did it and level is unlocked


----------



## Consona (Nov 1, 2014)

Daniel James @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> Haha people here still complaining about free stuff huh...jeeeeeze.


Where? I've only seen praise and reports about technical issues.


----------



## mk282 (Nov 1, 2014)

And some partypooping grumpiness.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 1, 2014)

rsp


----------



## artsoundz (Nov 1, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 31 said:


> Casey Edwards @ Fri Oct 31 said:
> 
> 
> > EastWest Lurker @ Fri Oct 31 said:
> ...



we promise to stay off your lawn.

Eat a bran muffin, will ya?


----------



## ghostnote (Nov 1, 2014)

Brilliant, thanks Embertone. Casey, you are a genius!


----------



## Reegs (Nov 1, 2014)

That was a lot of fun! Thanks!


----------



## Mystic (Nov 1, 2014)

Well I enjoyed the crap out of it. 
Some people just like to complain about everything it would seem. I hope you aren't taking it to heart, Alex. Lots of us have been having fun with this.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

thanks


----------



## reddognoyz (Nov 1, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

I really enjoyed it, I could use some of the sounds, what's nottolove!!!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Nov 1, 2014)

Michael Chrostek @ Sat Nov 01 said:


> Brilliant, thanks Embertone. Casey, you are a genius!



Me? Nah, I deserve no credit in this. All the genius praise goes to the Embertone guys and scripters/programming!!!


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Nov 2, 2014)

As soon as Viola is released, i intend to pick up trio of solo ins, hopefully the guys can do a bundle. Just gorgeous sounding instruments.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

...I have no idea of what to do. 

When I find and click the clues on the website the only thing i get are black pages?

Edit: Ah, i got it. My connection is to slow


----------



## Cowtothesky (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Thanks for the free library  - It was a lot of fun. 

I could really use the legato ahhhs in the vocal library. Is there a way to get the full version? Her solo legato on the ooh's sound amazing.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*



> I could really use the legato ahhhs in the vocal library. Is there a way to get the full version? Her solo legato on the ooh's sound amazing.



Here it is :D :
http://realitone.com/blue


----------



## Cowtothesky (Nov 2, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Thank you, sir! I picked it up and have resorted to having her sing "david is awesome" and the spongebob squarepants theme. lol - having fun working on phrases. Thanks again.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Nov 3, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*



MA-Simon @ Sun Nov 02 said:


> > I could really use the legato ahhhs in the vocal library. Is there a way to get the full version? Her solo legato on the ooh's sound amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Realitone Blue is a totally different library. They used the interface to mess with people (there's even a message that pops up in Arcane saying so).


----------



## blougui (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Awsome !
I finally gave it a go this morning and it's great fun and gorgeous sounding at the same time - and makes me bend toward Blakus or Friedlander now  
As an owner of Real Blue lib, I had fun with the derived UI.

All the animation really nails it, with mr Friedlander (I guess) playing in the background and so forth.

Great job and generous gift;

thanx !

Erik


----------



## Embertone (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Hey gang!

Arcane has been updated to 1.01. This was a tricky one to get right (the scripting side of things is INSANE, as you can imagine)

Here are the changes:

- Individual patches from each level of the main patch
- Tons of little bug fixes

Updating is EASY, just head here:

http://www.embertone.com/instruments/arcane_update.php

Download the file, and put them into your current instruments folder. If you have any questions or issues, we're around to help!

Love,

Alex and Jonathan


----------



## hawpri (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: 1.01 Update! Embertone's Free Kontakt Player Library: Arcane*

Aaand straight into my template. Thank you!


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 3, 2015)

Thank you Alex, for someone that does not have simple-nice violin or solo voice this will come in handy. Cheers

There will be some happy grumpy old men out there now not having to solve the puzzle. : )


----------



## Mystic (Jan 3, 2015)

More fun stuff to play with! Thanks, Alex!


----------



## TGV (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## amordechai (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you very much, the update is working flawlessly.

Great library!

- A.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks for the update, and again for the very generous and creative freebie!

I hope it doesn't escape peoples attention, that not only did you craft a really clever, creative, and useful library with Arcane, you then responded to your "customers'" complaints about what they didn't like about it, and reworked it to give it to them. That's some pretty impressive customer service!


----------



## ScarletJerry (Jan 4, 2015)

Thank you, Alex! Arcane is a groundbreaking instrument, and it's cool to have access to the individual files. Thanks for your contributions to our community - I hope that people support Embertone and buy some of your instruments (and Realivox Blue). They are amazing!

Scarlet Jerry


----------



## Cowtothesky (Jan 4, 2015)

^^^they already have. 

After downloading arcane, I was able to demo and hear the quality of these instruments and have made a full library purchase and plan on getting a few more. From a marketing perspective, it worked here. Great job.


----------



## TomNoyd (Jan 4, 2015)

Tone Deaf, I violently nodded my head in agreement when you said...

"...[You] responded to your "customers'" complaints about what they didn't like about it, and reworked it to give it to them. That's some pretty impressive customer service!"

Well put.

To the Embertone team, THANK YOU for the update. I would've paid you, I swear!


----------



## Embertone (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks all for the kind words. This crazy library was a labor of love, and I'm glad that the 1.01 update is finally out. Happy 2015 - now go make some great music!

-Alex


----------



## Syneast (Jun 6, 2015)

Awesome little game... sorry... library! 

I now have a slight crush on those legato vocals in there. Playing around with them yesterday even resulted in a little track where they carry the main melody: 
https://soundcloud.com/niklas-stagvall/night-steal


----------

